

Do people use Bookmarklets? - nathantross

A very simple question with a lot of answers I'm sure. But what I'm wondering do people in general use Bookmarklets, or continue using them?<p>Here are a few examples:<p>http://www.lifehack.org/articles/technology/20-useful-bookmarklets.html
======
sorghum
I was wondering the same thing recently, so I made a little Javascript library
that can detect bookmarklet usage, which could then be hooked up to something
like Google Analytics: <http://github.com/quadule/trackmarks>

I don't have a high-traffic site to test it on, but if anyone else does I'd
love to hear about it.

------
privacychoice
I use them for faster searches -- like going from the current page to a
traffic estimate of that page on compete.com, or domaintools information for
the site. Really speeds things up.

------
jjchiw
I just "published" one, I use bookmarklets: google bookmark, google calendar,
hacker news, google reader, and now "taskme"

------
thigbee
I use the Hootsuite and Buffer bookmarklets.

